# Elk In American Fork Canyon?



## 4pointmuley (Sep 18, 2007)

Me and my two young boys drew cow elk tags this year. We were hunting around the Strawberry area at Mud Creek. We saw a few elk, but they were too far away for a shot. It was a zoo opening morning a lot of hunters! Anyway I live close to American Fork Canyon. Did anyone hunt there opening morning? If so, did you see any cow elk? I would like to get my first elk ever, as well as my 14, and 18 year old son's. Any help would be greatly appreciated. We have the wasatch mountains west tag. I am going out tonight. I hope to have some success!


----------



## AF CYN (Mar 19, 2009)

PM sent.


----------



## Packout (Nov 20, 2007)

PM sent


----------



## bwhntr13 (Oct 10, 2009)

I am having the same problem my wife drew out out wasatch west tag. we live in Pleasant grove. I haverecently been layed off and have a one year old that needs to tag a long any suggestions on where to go so i can put some meat in the feezer for the winter thanks


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

bwhntr13 
I wish I was in town, i would personally take you to the elk, hope things work out for you.


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

PM sent


----------

